# Keeping fish in a Conservatory



## twisted_angel

Hello

I wondered if it is possible to keep coldwater or tropical fish in a conservatory as the temperature can flactuate a lot in the summer and winter. We do use the room all year round as a sitting room and dinin room so its not like it gets too hot or cold that it cannot be used.

Any advice ? We are complete novices but have a 5ft space which we thought would be ideal for a lovely tank in there.

We have a local shop that comes sets it all up for you etc but will it be a lot cheaper resourcing tank and equipment ourselves or does it not make a lot of difference?

Thank you


----------



## Morgan Freeman

DON'T pay for someone else to do it! If you have any trouble on what to do ask here and we'll help you out, for free.

It all depends what temps your conservatory hit, do you have a rough idea? 5ft is big, so hopefully the sheer volume of water will mean it won't fluctuate too much.

Make sure the tank is away from direct sunlight if possible, not just for the heat, all that light will give you a shed load of algae to deal with!


----------



## twisted_angel

Morgan Freeman said:


> DON'T pay for someone else to do it! If you have any trouble on what to do ask here and we'll help you out, for free.
> 
> It all depends what temps your conservatory hit, do you have a rough idea? 5ft is big, so hopefully the sheer volume of water won't fluctuate too much.


Thank you for your help. I reckon near the mid 30's. During the summer we do have the fans on and doors and windows open all summer. It does get hot but not that we dont use the room.

We would love to make a display of the room with a tank but wondering if our local aquatic shop woudl be expensive on equipment etc.... Is it better to source tank, stand, pump, filters etc online ??

Does anyone have any good threads or care sheets on where to start as we are complete novices.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mid 30s will be too high, most tropical species will be happiest around 27/28 max. Discuss are good around 30 but they're very sensitive fish, not for someone just starting out. The water may be a little cooler than the surrounding air temp if it's only mid 30s for a short period, say mid day.

Personally, I like to search ebay for larger items, especially tanks that sort of size. Local shops will be a bit more expensive but if you like the service then shop there. As you're new I would probably suggest buying a complete set up i.e cabinet/tank/filter/heater etc as one package.

The fluval and Jewel ranges are good IMO.

Aquariums And Cabinets

Have a read up on fishless cycling, there's a sticky at the top, it's basically how to prepare your water ready for introducing fish.


----------



## twisted_angel

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mid 30s will be too high, most tropical species will be happiest around 27/28 max. Discuss are good around 30 but they're very sensitive fish, not for someone just starting out. The water may be a little cooler than the surrounding air temp if it's only mid 30s for a short period, say mid day.
> 
> Personally, I like to search ebay for larger items, especially tanks that sort of size. Local shops will be a bit more expensive but if you like the service then shop there. As you're new I would probably suggest buying a complete set up i.e cabinet/tank/filter/heater etc as one package.
> 
> The fluval and Jewel ranges are good IMO.
> 
> Aquariums And Cabinets
> 
> Have a read up on fishless cycling, there's a sticky at the top, it's basically how to prepare your water ready for introducing fish.



Fantastic thank you for the info will def have a read up.


----------



## Skorge

Where abouts are you in essex?
We had a 4ft tropical setup and sadly we had to let it go after a few seasons. Mainly because we have a south facing garden and during the summer it was too much light on the tank so be careful as the algae is a NIGHTMARE!!
I have kept a lot of fish in my time just like a lot of people on here, so just fire away with the questions before you spend too much dosh on things you really do not need.
regards
Dan


----------



## Esfa

I'd deffo say no.
My conservatory fluctuates so much. can get into high 20's in the middle of winter if the sun is shinging. Reaches 40 in the summer.


----------



## twisted_angel

I have sadly given up on the idea. I think with the temps flactuating and the sunlight it would be a nightmare 

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Kae

twisted_angel said:


> I have sadly given up on the idea. I think with the temps flactuating and the sunlight it would be a nightmare
> 
> Thank you all for the advice.



I think you've made the right decision, although it is a shame when you've got the perfect place for it! 

The only way you'd get around the temperature issue is to use a chiller, but these are big, noisy and expensive (to buy and run for a tank that size). 
You would also spend a lot of time keeping the tank clear of algae, and would be constantly battling biochemistry to keep it all in kilter.


----------

